# The temperature of your vape



## Silver (27/12/15)

I find this a very interesting topic

What temperature do you like in your vape? Coolish or warmish?
And does it depend on the juice, the time of day or some other factor?

Reason I ask is that I have noticed I generally like a coolish "crisp" vape on most juices. Especially the menthol ones. When the heat goes up too much I dont enjoy it.

On some tobaccoes i dont mind it a bit warmer but not too hot. Same applies to dessert and spicy juices, but I dont vape those often.

How about you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (27/12/15)

If it is producing throat hit and big clouds I'm happy. 

There is a point where it gets too warm, somewhere north of 30w for me. 

I used to like hot for the clouds. But with experience I can build for "cool" clouds. 

TC is best for cool clouds but still finicky to setup. I know the vape is too hot when my teeth start aching. Lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Petrus (27/12/15)

My perfect vape on the Reo Mods is anything between 0.6 and 0.8 ohm. On my Grand with the Origen Little 16 I like to build some micro dual SS coils running at 0.3 ohm for a nice full of flavour Tabacco vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Petrus said:


> My perfect vape on the Reo Mods is anything between 0.6 and 0.8 ohm. On my Grand with the Origen Little 16 I like to build some micro dual SS coils running at 0.3 ohm for a nice full of flavour Tabacco vape.



Thanks @Petrus - still need to try the SS
But is that coolish or warmish?


----------



## shaunnadan (27/12/15)

I'm Indian... We like it very hot! Very spicy... And did I mention very hot ! 

150w of power to give your that rush like having a bite out of a chilli 

 

Most of my tank builds are in the 40-60w build. It's warmish but not uncomfortable. I Vape a lot of desserts so it ensuring that everything is baked properly... 

Dripper builds are For clouds! Those are the hot builds but I make sure I have the airflow fully opened, use the Delrin chuff tips, and have my wicking neat so I get it to circulate through the atty and not be obstructed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (27/12/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Petrus - still need to try the SS
> But is that coolish or warmish?


@Silver, I found that the dual low ohm coils is more warmish.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/12/15)

I like a coolish vape, period. With all flavours.

I will build and rebuild the coils until I get a cool vape.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (27/12/15)

I am an inbetweener. I like my mint vapes cool and since I use TC exclusively these days, on my billow which came out to a 0.18 oh ss build. I have my settings on 250 degrees Celsius to max 275. With watts set at 40 - knowing with the temps I am using I wont sommer hit the temps or watts.

For desert vapes same kind of setup and that goes to max 280 on 40 Watts as well. This is in the aromamizer with a 0.24 reading (altho I want to rebuild till I get a .4 or .5 today. I am still VERY new to the dripper but that is the hottest I vape at still in TC - Power mode kicks my arse from here till the new year.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (27/12/15)

I tend to move around temps with each juice till I get the perfect flavour, but its generally between 17,5 and 30W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Phil (27/12/15)

I like my Vape hot gives me a good sensation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (27/12/15)

For me personally; tobacco flavors must be on the warm side, anything else on the cooler side.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

dr phil said:


> I like my Vape hot gives me a good sensation



@dr phil 's hot sensations

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (28/12/15)

Desserts I vape hot (well not hot hot, but just hot if you know what I mean) and fruits I vape cooler - almost like real food; Malva Pudding with Custard or Sticky bread pudding must be eaten warm (YUMMMMM), and I generally keep my apples and stuff in the fridge and eat them cold.

So yeah, temp is dependant on the juice I'm vaping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

